# Customised M6



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My first customised watch.

Its an O&W M6 Diver's with a military Sub style dial and sword hands.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice J


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi John,

Nice to see you are replacing the great watches you have sold, with more great watches, very nice









If only I had the money, I should have bought all the watches you have been selling recently







never mind I'm happy with my lot and "all comes to he who waits" (I hope)









MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a belting watch John









Did you do the mods yourself??


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> That's a belting watch John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Errrr ............... NO









a watchmaker offered to help


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Errrr ............... NO
> 
> a watchmaker offered to help


Ah just had a senior moment, I now remember our conversation and who did the conversion ............ DOH!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well it looks like he did a very good job, he must be a real professional.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Well it looks like he did a very good job, he must be a real professional.


 There are rumours


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah I've heard some of them.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It does look well done, but in all honesty I prefer the original dial


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A comparison


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Apart from the hands, and the lack of writing on the dial, there doesn't appear to be that much difference


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Apart from the hands, and the lack of writing on the dial, there doesn't appear to be that much difference


 There isn't









Just a cleaner look IMO


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I like both looks but prefer the customised dial.

Haven't had a diver's since the late 70's (do Amphibias count as divers?)

So I'm awaiting the arrival of Roy's diver to see if I like it.

Congratulations on a nice looking watch and well done to you watchmaker.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

..............I prefer the original dial because of the red 24 hour markings, red second hand, the O & W logo, and I prefer the minute/hour hands also


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I prefer the new minimalist dial and like the new hands much better (I've never been a fan of the mercedes hour hand). I just hadn't realised how closely they resembled each other. However there are bits I like about the original dial (the red 24 hour numbers especially) - if you could put the red numbers on the minimal dial then I, at least, would buy one (and probably fit it in a Seiko skx007)














.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> do Amphibias count as divers


Of course!! Mine did just fine on a recent dive trip


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

I like both looks - but I must say there is something particularly beguiling to me about that minimalist look of a plain, uncluttered face, stainless steel body and a NATO strap. Though maybe a lot of people might not like it's undeniable military feel.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

jasonm said:


> > do Amphibias count as divers
> 
> 
> Of course!! Mine did just fine on a recent dive trip


Well in that case I've only ever owned 2 divers.









Apart from the Amphibia I used to have a Services diver.









I lent to my brother over 25 years ago.









He lost it, it cost me nearly a months wages.









I was a poor sales assistant at the time and didn't replace it.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

I like it a lot, JoT










I owned th M6. I really don't much care for homage watches copying the original "Submariner"









The SS case and screw down crown a great plus for a tough beater! The 12 hour bezel a nice touch for a second timezone.

IMO. you cannot go wrong w/ the ETA 2824-2 as it is a true workhorse in the ETA 2800 series line up!

The custom dial and hands, are they not Yao products?

Enjoy, Sir


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

newtiques said:


> The custom dial and hands, are they not Yao products?


 Yes ... Bill Yao

I like the M6 ... I use it a lot when I travel. I just fancied a change ... I like the minimalist look


----------

